# Heat mats under plastic



## Zoekins (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, i'm wondering if anyone can help me, i ideally want to temporarily house a leopard gecko in a fairly large plastic packbox and was wondering if anyone knew any types of heat mat that can be used underneath without causing a fire hazard. I've been told ultratherm vivarium heater heat mats can be used but i am unsure of wattage etc. If anyone has any suggestions, either on wattage or brand/type of heat mat i would be extremely grateful, as i dont want to go ahead with anything until i am sure my animal will be safe!

Many thanks!


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

If the plastic is roughly the same thickness as a really useful box, any heat mats can be used. You'll obviously have to stat them but thats true of anything, 90F isn't REALLY hot enough to burn plastic just make it warm.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

we stock mats that are supplied with rubber feet to allow air circulation . very cheap to starting from £4.99


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Siman said:


> If the plastic is roughly the same thickness as a really useful box, any heat mats can be used. You'll obviously have to stat them but thats true of anything, 90F isn't REALLY hot enough to burn plastic just make it warm.


Yeah, personally, I use "Komodo Habitat" heat mats underneath all of my Really Useful Boxes (as they can be used underneath either plastic or glass), with absolutely no problems, in conjunction with a Habistat thermostat


----------



## Zoekins (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Some really useful info i'll be using! I'll definitely check out your heat mats *exoticsandtropics*, and i'll have a look at the komodo heat mat aswell *sacredart*. I'll definitely be buying a heater stat/thermo stat as well, thanks again!


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

No problem, Zoekins!  Glad that we could help!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah it's always worht getting a thermostat with any heating equipment


----------

